

FuturePundit: Depressed People Cannot Control Emotional Responses To Negative Images - ivankirigin
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/004485.html

======
daniel-cussen
Totally agree. I am pretty sure I would test positive for bipolarity, and
distractions are about the only things that can make me happy when I'm
depressed.

